# So Sikhs Fought For Hitler's Germany?



## badshah (Nov 9, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indische_Legion


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: So we fought for Hitler?*

This is technically a forum violation. A link without a commentary is not in line with TOS. Please do provide a focus, even if it is a few sentences in length. Search engine spiders report back to their masters when they find these articles and the report-card gives low grades on web site quality.

Thank you


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, 
nice that I found this thread .  Didn´t know that! After some research(alsmost German websites) , Sikhs really fought for Hittler! Some resons must have been that they wanted to get rid of the Commwealth and British Empire.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 12, 2012)

Sikhs Fought FOR INDIAN INDEPENDENCE....NOT for Hitler....It just happened that Hitler and Indians of Azaad Hind fauj lehr had a COMMON ENEMY..The BRITISH EMPIRE !! Shubahs Chander Bose and His Sikh generals who ran the Azaad Indian Fauj cooperated with the Japanese as well..in an attempt to kick the British OUT of India and achieve Independence..WHILE Gandhi nehru and His Congress were actively AIDING the British..


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sure there were more sikhs that fought for the british empire aginst Hitler.


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 13, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> ..WHILE Gandhi nehru and His Congress were actively AIDING the British..


Actively aiding Britishers for their their selfish interests that they are enjoying today also ..


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 13, 2012)

Sikhs fought against Hitler too.................

Goodness Gracious Me World War 2 - YouTube


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, Gyani ji, exactly.. Sikhs fought for Hittler, with just one goal to repulse the british.. Most of the Sikhs who fought under Hittlers name died , about 90 %, due to the frenchmen, they executed them under false circumstance..

I have just one question; Do you exactly know , why Nathuram Godse killed Gandhi? I mean I have read much about this... but I am just quite unsure.. Are here any releated links to that topic?


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't forget that Ghandi wasn't some clean and all loving saint, there were blemishes!!

My grandfather, who passed away a few years ago was one of the few honoured sikhs that fought under the british empire against hitler.
It's because of his war services that he was invited to reside in Britain, which is how my family and I have ended up in the west. 
Whenever, I was teased or discriminated against whilst I was a kid, I used to tell the goray that I had more right than them to be living in UK and I had not come on a banana boat or via immigration back doors like the majority of ethnics!


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes, paji, I know and I don´t believe in all this well speaking from/about gandhi.. Especially not in his "Ahimsaa" that he himself didin´t follow.... I read the book by I.J Singh - it put up some light on this "Gandhi" issue as well.

But wasn´t it the british who annexed Khalistan? So was it really a honour? 


Unfortunately I can´t use this answer why I deserve to live in Germany... I everytime response with the same question, I just turn it around and say: Why you deserve to live here ? 
Thats my response to ignorant people.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 14, 2012)

The British annexed Punjab, not Khalistan.


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Sep 18, 2012)

US Army Colonel G. B. _Singh_.**

Yes, Bhagat Singh you are right , I wrote fast so I mistyped somehow.


----------



## Auzer (Sep 20, 2012)

Whats wrong in fighting for Hitler? People antagonize Hitler as if the "allies" (British Empire , Soviet Union etc) were very humble forces for good. LOL! British Empire and Third Reich were the faces of SAME coin...  If Hitler had won , we would've been cussing out British Empire....but now , its the opposite way.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 20, 2012)

Auzer said:


> Whats wrong in fighting for Hitler? People antagonize Hitler as if the "allies" (British Empire , Soviet Union etc) were very humble forces for good. LOL! British Empire and Third Reich were the faces of SAME coin...  If Hitler had won , we would've been cussing out British Empire....but now , its the opposite way.



You mean Hitler was honest about being a racist bigot, everyone else just lied.


----------



## Auzer (Sep 20, 2012)

harry haller said:


> You mean Hitler was honest about being a racist bigot, everyone else just lied.



Do you think British saw "Indians" as "EQUAL HUMAN BEINGS" to them? ... We already know the answer ...

And take stories about Hitler with a pinch of salt. Many times , crimes of others were attributed to Hitler (Latest story came out last week...as to how Soviet concentration camp in Poland was blamed on the Germany by USA...because U.S didn't want to offend Stalin during the war) etc...

but I stand with my point : Hitler and British Empire were the faces of same coin...only difference is ...One won the war , while other lost. And history is written by victors!


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 20, 2012)

it does beg the question, what is worse than having enemies? having enemies that pretend to be your friends.................


----------

